# Star Wars: Solo - Kein Sequel in Arbeit laut Drehbuchautor



## Darkmoon76 (1. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Solo - Kein Sequel in Arbeit laut Drehbuchautor* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Solo - Kein Sequel in Arbeit laut Drehbuchautor*


----------



## MichaelG (1. April 2020)

Schade. Ich fand Solo - A Star Wars Story von den Spin Off Filmen als den besten. Rogue One war nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (1. April 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schade. Ich fand Solo - A Star Wars Story von den Spin Off Filmen als den besten. Rogue One war nicht so mein Fall.



Gehe ich voll mit.


----------



## plastixat (1. April 2020)

Brauchts auch nicht mit episode 8+9 wurde das star wars begraben.Obwohl mir persönlich solo u rogue one noch am besten gefallen haben, weil sie sich großteils an den canon gehalten haben u das is mir als fan von klassischen star wars wichtig.
Der versuch frauen dazu zu bringen vermehrt star wars zu schauen u neues merch zu verkaufen hat eh nicht wirklich funzt zumindest in meinem bekanntenkreis.Dafür hat man vielen männern die identifikationsfiguren geraubt.
Mein vorschlag 10 jahre gras über den verwesenden leichnam star wars wachsen lassen u dann nen kompletten reboot mit der bei vielen star wars fans u buch lesern beliebten thrawn trilogy mit neuen schauspielern machen.Von mir aus kann daisy ridley jaina solo spielen für die fans von 7-9.Sie würde optisch gut passen u sie kann als schauspielerin ja nix dafür das darth jj rian johnson star wars nicht verstehen u kathrin kennedy zwangsweise ne woke the force is female mary sue  agenda reindrücken wollte.Natalie portman von mir aus als leia.Sie hätte glaub das alter für leia in der thrawn trilogy.Kit harrington als luke.Lando nicht pansexuell, aber am besten lauter neue schauspieler


----------

